# Lights



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Probably not without some wiring modification. 

I believe the purpose of the parking light with headlight is to mark the edge of the car should the headlight burn out. (So you don't get mistaken for a motorcycle.) But since you have DRLs that do the same function, they don't use the parking lights.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

If they're still using the dual filament bulb that's used in previous models, you should be able to wire this up just fine. However, as ChevyGuy said, it will require running some new wires. How you would like to do that is up to you.


----------



## Sinister_Rogue (Sep 23, 2015)

Bump!!!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

First, I'd get a headlight and parking light "extension" from eBay or such place. That way you're not hacking up your wiring harness. You can remove it at any time and return to stock.

Use the low beam to pull in a relay. When pulled in, it would connect the parking light to the headlights. When the relay is "off" it connects the parking light to the normal parking light wire.

Be sure to put a diode across the relay coil so you don't zap the BCM.


----------

